# عاجل يتم الان رشق منازل الاقباط بالحجارة من الارهابيين السلفيين..



## sosofofo (30 سبتمبر 2011)

يتم الان الاعتداء علي المحلات في قرية المريناب بادفوا اسوان..ويتم رشق منازل الاقباط بالحجارة من الارهابيين السلفيين..اهالي لاقريت يستغيثون ولا مجيب



المصدر نشرة أخبار الكرمة​


----------



## BITAR (30 سبتمبر 2011)

*فضيحه اسلاميه جديده
محتاجينك يا رب
لتنقذنا من هؤلاء الارهابيين المسلمين
كارهيين الاخر
*​


----------



## BITAR (30 سبتمبر 2011)

*الوجه الحقيقى الحقير للاسلام ظهر
 يا
 مؤيدى ثورة 25 خسائر
*​


----------



## BITAR (30 سبتمبر 2011)

*مسلموا قرية " المريناب" يحرقون كنيسة القرية وغياب لقوات الشرطة والجيش*​


----------



## candy shop (30 سبتمبر 2011)

ايه اللى بيحصل ده 

هما طلعوا من الجحور  علشان خاطرنا بس ولا ايه 

كتير اوى اوى اللى بيحصل ده 

ربنا يرحمنا هو يتصرف بقى حراااااااااااااااااااااام

حاجه تتعب الاعصاب بقى مش معقول كل يوم مصيبه شكل
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 سبتمبر 2011)

*رحمتك يا رب
بنرفعلك يا رب صلواتنا من اجل اخواتنا هناك 
احفظهم ف دمك الثمين وسيج عليهم واحميهم من كل خطر و اذى​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 سبتمبر 2011)

*ربنا يرررررررررررررررررررررررحمنا*
*اووووووووووووووووووف بقا*​


----------



## BITAR (30 سبتمبر 2011)

*احفظ يا رب شعب فى قرية المريناب من جحافل الارهابيين 
وانر عقولهم وقلوبهم ليعرفوا انك الاله الحى
ويخروجوا من هذه الظلمه التى اغلقت عقولهم 

*​


----------



## tasoni queena (30 سبتمبر 2011)

ربنا معاهم ويحفظهم


----------



## staregypt (30 سبتمبر 2011)

يات عن الأضطهاد والاستشهاد

إِنْ كَانَ الْعَالَمُ يُبْغِضُكُمْ فَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّهُ قَدْ أَبْغَضَنِي قَبْلَكُمْ" (إنجيل يوحنا 15: 18)


"طُوبَى لِلْمَطْرُودِينَ مِنْ أَجْلِ الْبِرِّ، لأَنَّ لَهُمْ مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ" (إنجيل متى 5: 10)


"نُشْتَمُ فَنُبَارِكُ. نُضْطَهَدُ فَنَحْتَمِلُ" (رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس 4: 12)


"جَمِيعُ الَّذِينَ يُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يَعِيشُوا بِالتَّقْوَى فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ يُضْطَهَدُونَ" (رسالة بولس الرسول الثانية إلى تيموثاوس 3: 12)



"بَارِكُوا عَلَى الَّذِينَ يَضْطَهِدُونَكُمْ. بَارِكُوا وَلاَ تَلْعَنُوا" (رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية 12: 14)



"لاَ تَضْطَهِدِ الْغَرِيبَ وَلاَ تُضَايِقْهُ، لأَنَّكُمْ كُنْتُمْ غُرَبَاءَ فِي أَرْضِ مِصْرَ" (سفر الخروج 22: 21)



"اُذْكُرُوا الْكَلاَمَ الَّذِي قُلْتُهُ لَكُمْ: لَيْسَ عَبْدٌ أَعْظَمَ مِنْ سَيِّدِهِ. إِنْ كَانُوا قَدِ اضْطَهَدُونِي فَسَيَضْطَهِدُونَكُمْ، وَإِنْ 

كَانُوا قَدْ حَفِظُوا كَلاَمِي فَسَيَحْفَظُونَ كَلاَمَكُمْ" (إنجيل يوحنا 15: 20


----------



## jesus_son012 (30 سبتمبر 2011)

الناس اتهبلوا بعد ما شافوا حلقة رشيد امبارح 

واتجننوا 
الشيطان يسير كأسد جائر


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (30 سبتمبر 2011)

*امسك يا رب ايديهم و حافظ عليهم في اسمك القدوس *

*دا حصل بسبب التحريض السلفي و الجهل و التعصب الاعمي و تحريض الشيوخ المنعدمي الضمير*

*اعبر بالمركب يا رب بسلام...*​


----------



## The Antiochian (30 سبتمبر 2011)

*ليغفر الرب لهم ، وليوصل نور المسيح إلى كل قلب*


----------



## Critic (30 سبتمبر 2011)

وتأكدوا ان الاسلام يدعو للسماحة وانكم ستكونوا فى احسن حال فى ظل الحكم الاسلامى السميح


----------



## دانا1989 (30 سبتمبر 2011)

الله يحميهم ويكون معهم ويشل ايدي السلفيين آآمين يا رب
يا اخواني معلش لتدخلي بس والله دين الاسلام ما بيدعو لهيك
وهدول الجماعة مو رحيمين مع ابنائهم ونسائهم ومع غيرهم من المسلمين فكيف مع المسيحية
الله ينتقم منهم ​


----------



## grges monir (30 سبتمبر 2011)

مسلسل الهمجية الاسلامية مستمر
ولن ينتهى
لتهم يطبقون تعاليم دينهم الا رهابية الدموية
مادام يوجد كتاب اسمة قران  فسوف يوجد التخلف والدموية


----------



## Twin (30 سبتمبر 2011)

*وأيه الجديد ..... ما ده العادي يا حبايب *
*مالكم المرة دية متعصبين أوي ..... ده المفروض يكون عندكم مناعة ضد مثل هذا الأخبار *​ 
*إن كان الله معنا فمن علينا .....صبرنا يا رب *​


----------



## jesus_son012 (30 سبتمبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EgS4l9GAG64&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jesus_son012 (30 سبتمبر 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EgS4l9GAG64&feature=player_embedded


----------



## zezza (30 سبتمبر 2011)

*الرحمة من عندك يا رب 
الناس دى مش هتتلم الا لما يتحرقلهم كام جامع 
المسيحيين خلاص فاض بيهم و ممكن يطلع منهم اى حاجة *


----------



## BITAR (1 أكتوبر 2011)

​


----------



## DODY2010 (1 أكتوبر 2011)

فوق العالي عالي والأعلى فوقهما يلاحظ


----------



## sosofofo (1 أكتوبر 2011)

عندي ثقة كبيرة في كلامك يارب
"ان ابواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها"​


----------



## إسرافيل (1 أكتوبر 2011)

"نُشْتَمُ فَنُبَارِكُ. نُضْطَهَدُ فَنَحْتَمِلُ"
الصبر يا أقباط مصر فهى مكيدة خبيثة والاسلام برئ من هؤلاء السلفيين كأنهم بلا دين ءااااااامين.


----------



## jesus_son012 (1 أكتوبر 2011)

فارقليط قال:


> "نُشْتَمُ فَنُبَارِكُ. نُضْطَهَدُ فَنَحْتَمِلُ"
> الصبر يا أقباط مصر فهى مكيدة خبيثة والاسلام برئ من هؤلاء السلفيين كأنهم بلا دين ءااااااامين.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EgS4l...layer_embedded


----------



## كرستينا كركر (1 أكتوبر 2011)

*ربنا يدبر الخييييييير​​*


----------



## miraam (1 أكتوبر 2011)

انا طول عمرى مش بحب ادعى على حد و لا اتمنى الانتقام لاى حد لكن بجد المره دى بقول ربنا ينتقم منهم و نفسى يدوقوا و يشوفوا الرعب و الفزع و النهب و الحرق الى بيدوقوه لناس ابرياء عايشين فى حالهم ابسط حقوقهم ان يعيشوا آمنين فى بيوتهم و فى عبادتهم بس للاسف عمرهم ما حيدوقوا دا لان ماحدش بيعمل كدا غيرهم ماحدش مجرد من المحبة و الاخلاق  و الانسانية غيرهم مش عارفه اقول ايه بجد .... ربنا موجود


----------



## SALVATION (1 أكتوبر 2011)

هم دول اللى عايزين يخربوا البلد اقصد يمسكوا البلد ؟
-----
يارب الا يهمك اننا نهلك؟​


----------



## MAJI (1 أكتوبر 2011)

كلما زاد اضطهاد المسيحيين
كلما زاد الايمان 
وظهرت الحقيقة وانتشرت المسيحية
الرب يحفظهم  وينجيهم من الشرير
امين


----------

